# Beef For My P's



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

is it ok to feed a beef for p's?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

You can offer it on a very limited basis. Beef is extremely fatty and can cause more harm than good long term but I see nothing wrong with offering the occasional small piece.

The way I see it is, in the amazon things fall into the water and become devoured. Piranhas are oppourtunistic, just dont make a habit of it.


----------



## jha (Dec 21, 2011)

what about guppy it is ok?
sorry for the stupid question.
i'm new to this hobby.
TIA!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Live feeding is not the best especially with expensive fish. It's an easy way to introduce parasites and disease to a tank. Buy white fish and chop it up or throw in whole if fish are large. Mix up the diet with shrimp, smelts, tilapia, etc .. and if you wish an occasional treat of livers and chicken is fine if you don't mind doing an extra water change. I know many people feel that chicken is not good but if you use skinless and are smart about it 4 or more large pygos will debone a skinless drumstick in seconds.


----------



## jeeves (Mar 3, 2012)

my rhom loves all beef hotdogs i feed him maybe a eighth of it per feeding he nibbles away at it all night


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah i wouldnt feed beef alot...maybe like a little cube a month or two


----------

